# Sony Trinitron TV



## AtlanticWBConst.

... Personally, that would be my excuse to go buy a new HD flat screen :yes: ...


----------



## Clutchcargo

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> ... Personally, that would be my excuse to go buy a new HD flat screen :yes: ...


I agree... It sounds like it is either the tuner or rectifier. Both are just under $200 to fix. My old Sony fails regularly, once every 2-3 years. The next time it does, it's out.


----------



## robut

*Sony Trinitron*

My only thought is have they perfected the flat screen to last 10 years?

$1200.00 is really expensive!
Thanks waiting to hear from a repair man.

Deck hand


----------



## gregzoll

Compared to what that beast cost 9 years ago, a new HDTV set is worth it. We bought our Panny Plasma for $1100 last August on sale, and now it is selling for $1400. My wife's grand-mother's children bought her a 32" Samsung LCD for $800 from Circuit City, and overall it has good Picture Quality, and nice features overall.


----------



## robut

gregzoll said:


> Compared to what that beast cost 9 years ago, a new HDTV set is worth it. We bought our Panny Plasma for $1100 last August on sale, and now it is selling for $1400. My wife's grand-mother's children bought her a 32" Samsung LCD for $800 from Circuit City, and overall it has good Picture Quality, and nice features overall.



Thanks 
I have a repair man coming over today, to check this beast out.


----------



## robut

*Sony Trinitron TV " Fixed"*

Hello Fellow DIY forum friends.
If you recall I posted a question about my Sony 32" TV With the red light of "Death" blinking at me I called Sony repair center in Mi. and they said
$ 100.00 for a house call and an extra $65.00 an hour for the Tech.
Well of course I'm no rich man by far. I called a local repair guy and he quoted a $29.00 house call and would more then likely have to bring the set in for testing. I don't know what all he did but the repair cost was $ 130.00 plus the initial house call $ 29.00 (All in two days)
I wish I knew what he did so I could pass it along. The bill reads "vert out, Solder conecter, Reg Horz. driver. what ever this means.They checked the Pic. tube and said it was in great shape?
So I say to you At least try your local repairmen find out first who's good.

Remember there are repairmen and there are real repairmen.

Keep America working.

Thanks to all the input on the other forum about buying a new TV,by me also.

Deck hand


----------



## sestivers

Well, to me it sounds like there was a broken connection that was soldered back together.

Personally, I am glad to see that you had the patience and resourcefulness to not just throw something away. There is too much stuff that people think is "disposable" these days... every little bit helps!


----------



## AllanJ

I have a lot of equipment that I have fixed myself, older equipment that has found a good home in my house. These include stereos, a microwave oven, a washing machine, some vacuum cleaners. But I cannot see shelling out money and ending up with no results. Therefore there are other items that broke and that I had to treat as disposable.

I have an older Trinitron TV which I have used for over 20 years and it still works quite well. It as gotten less and less use since I got an HDTV set.

What compounds the difficulty of getting things fixed is that the invoices are unusually huge nowadays, paying not only the cost of labor hours to repair but also dropping funds into the proverbial tip jar or cookie jar for hours of retirement whether it be to cover FICA tax or fund a 401K or pension.


----------



## bofusmosby

I am a television repair man, and what the shop did was to re-solder various connections that have been known to cause problems. Think of it this way. When the set is playing, the circuit board inside heats up. When you turn the set off, the board cools. Over the years, this hot and cold action will cause ring cracks on solder connections due to the expansion and contraction of the circuit board. It is usually more pronounced when the component soldered normally gets hot. You decribed a vert. problem, but while he was in there, he went over other areas on the board known to give problems. He saved you some trouble down the road. The price he charged was a fair price, compared to some shops charging quite a bit more.

Glad you kept your old set. The new sets today have a good picture, but I believe they will never last as long as the set you have now IMO.


----------



## robut

*Thanks*



bofusmosby said:


> I am a television repair man, and what the shop did was to re-solder various connections that have been known to cause problems. Think of it this way. When the set is playing, the circuit board inside heats up. When you turn the set off, the board cools. Over the years, this hot and cold action will cause ring cracks on solder connections due to the expansion and contraction of the circuit board. It is usually more pronounced when the component soldered normally gets hot. You decribed a vert. problem, but while he was in there, he went over other areas on the board known to give problems. He saved you some trouble down the road. The price he charged was a fair price, compared to some shops charging quite a bit more.
> 
> Glad you kept your old set. The new sets today have a good picture, but I believe they will never last as long as the set you have now IMO.


Thanks for the feed back. 
Glad to have kept someone working on our USA Continent .
Now if we can get the big three to agree to build one car, one truck and one van. with all the components made in the United States ( only ) no North American Contient ( Mexcio ) I think America would go back to work>

Deck hand


----------



## bofusmosby

Agreed. Good idea!


----------



## jogr

deck hand said:


> Thanks for the feed back.
> Glad to have kept someone working on our USA Continent .
> Now if we can get the big three to agree to build one car, one truck and one van. with all the components made in the United States ( only ) no North American Contient ( Mexcio ) I think America would go back to work>
> 
> Deck hand


They tried that and no one bought them because they were too expensive compared to the same quality imports. Kind like the reason you bought a Sony TV.


----------



## dough132

*32" Sony*

I have the same t.v and same problem. I just dropped the t.v off today @ the repair shop and won't know what's wrong til monday. I will get back to you then and let you know, also the shop told me it shouldn't cost more than $150.00. Hope this is helpful.


deck hand said:


> I have this 9 year old Sony Trinitron tv 32" dual tunner, model KV 32V65
> I turned it on and had a black screen, this tv has a red lite flickering off and on, this says " stand by" the TV manual reads call Sony when this blinks.
> If I turn the off and on button on 5 to 10 times it will come back on perfect picture. then this picture will scroll to the top of the screen and go black. Also it seems when it cools off it will come on for a few seconds too! I have good sound. I can not use DVD. or digital cable by comcast. I even hooked my cable straight into the tv to make sure the cable box was not the error. I put a call into a repair shop but they are out for the New Year holiday.
> I will pay up to $200.00 for repair. any idea's???
> I have found when I type in this Sony and model number that some other people have had this same problem but they never said what they did or paid to repair it?
> Thanks any in information will help.


----------



## robut

*sony Trinitron tv*



dough132 said:


> I have the same t.v and same problem. I just dropped the t.v off today @ the repair shop and won't know what's wrong til monday. I will get back to you then and let you know, also the shop told me it shouldn't cost more than $150.00. Hope this is helpful.


Hello Dough
Hi Thanks for the feed back! if you read item # 7 you can see I Had my Tv repaired
$ 29.00 house call and $ 130.00 repair service .
Thanks 
Deck hand


----------



## troubleseeker

Not worth spending money to repair IMO. This is a dinosour as far as the technoloy is concerned, and in case you are not aware of it, there will no longer be any analog tv broadcasts after the end of next year, everything will be digital.


----------



## Leah Frances

Congrats on the Sony rehab! Trinitrons are some of the best CRTs ever made. Why drop a chunk of change to buy a flat screen that will NEVER match the black of my USED Sony? The only thing HDTVs have that I don't is a built-in HDTV receiver, and heck, they're also cheaper than a new flat screen (my cable box even came with one). 

No one makes a flat screen that I think looks as good as my Trinitron on an HD feed.


----------



## bofusmosby

New, doesn't always mean better. Most of the flat-panel sets today will never last 10 years, either the parts will be too expensive, or be discontinued. I am seeing this right now with LCD sets less than a year old. The parts are no longer avaliable, or never were. The quality of workmanship and the pride that a manufacturer puts into their products are missing from the new sets. 

Troubleseeker is correct about the digital switch in Feb, 2009, but with the analog-to-digital converter boxes, that Sony could have many more years of life left. It could easily last far longer than any new LCD or Plasma set on the market today.

Now, if HD is what you want, then that old Sony will not cut the mustard. You'll HAVE to get a new one.


----------



## Skids

I have a 5 year old sony kv-32fs200 that I need to replace the A board. Can you explain how to do this.


----------



## bofusmosby

Skids

The model number KV32FS200 (BA-5D chassis) uses several boards, but the "A" board is the main chassis. This should not be replaced, but repaired. If this were to be replaced, there would be many alignments needed to be made, far too in depth for this forum. I have never replaced this board, only repaired it. What kind of problem are you having with the set,, maybe I can give you some idea as to what the problem is.


----------



## Skids

I had a repair man from sony come in 3 weeks ago and he said that i needed to replace the A board. It cost me $100 for him to come in plus it would of cost me $150 for the part + $260 for him to replace it + tax. The tv only cost $600. I was thinking of just getting an LCD but I figured that I can slide the board out and replace myself. As I was watching the Giant packer game it just went out. Blank screen.... When I tried to turn it back on only the lights blinked 5 or 6 times. The repair man said that there could be little things bad on the A board so it is best to replace the whole board.


----------



## bofusmosby

To me, it sounds like a lazt tech. I guess he doesn't want the hassle to troubleshoot the set. Unfortunately, if you don't have a volt meter, I believe that over the computer, there's nothing I can do. The problem is, if the "A" board is replaced, the chassis will have to be aligned to work right with your picture tube. Don't get me wrong, if you replace the board, it may work, but the picture color and gray-scale might be off.


----------



## Skids

Thank you for getting back to me. What is the volt meter going to tell me? I am able to get one from work.


----------



## bofusmosby

What is the problem with the set? What are the symptoms? Bad picture, no picture, bad color, etc...


----------



## Skids

I have no picture. nothing. no sound. I unpluged it and pluged it back in and nothing. Just 6 flashing red lights on the front.


----------



## bofusmosby

Well Skids, there really isn't anything I can do. It would get too indepth to try to talk you through it. The "6" blinks is an error code, meaning possibly no horiz deflection. This could be the Flyback transformer, a bad capacitor, or maybe even the jungle IC. I still say that the other shop that looked at your set was lazy. They should troubleshoot it, and replace the bad part, or parts. I have never replaced the "A" board in one of these. Never had to. Now I have repaired them, but not replaced.


----------



## robut

*Fix the blinking thing*

Hello Sonyman
I had this same mystery 1 1/2 months ago. Sony said $100.00 house call and $ 65.00 hr to look at the set HuuuuGH. no way,
I called a local TV service repair company. He came out took one look
and said I'm pretty sure you have a crack in the circuit board, I will take it in and it should not cost more then $ 130.00 if so we won't repair it.
They did that and did something else too? checked out the tube no extra cost. had it back in two days. $25.00 House call and repair $ 130.00.
= $185.00 total bill.
No charge for pick up or return.
There are real honest TV repairmen out there.
Ask around to some friends for referances.
Good Luck

Deck hand


----------



## Skids

Thanks for the information


----------



## Knucklez

the sony trinitron might be the best overall tv ever made.

i use it for research project to see magnetic field lines when placed near its screen. 

:: don't try this at home ::



Knucklez


----------

